# Neve Serra da Estrela



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 17:16)

amigos vim agora la de cima tirei umas fotos a situação ta complicada pois as estradas tao todas cortadas e muito bem cortadas vi 2acidentes um dos quais grave mal sai da covilha passados 3km tinga la estava o 1.....
desde digo k as fotos nao tao la muito boas devido a kualidade da camara do telefone...







serra vista da a23...






na minha rua









o tal acidente 
















por fim digo k as imagens nao retratam na realidade a quantidade de neve k a serra de estrela tem...certamente este nevão vai para os registros dos melhores k a serra teve...


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 17:30)

Faltava só mais um "bocadinho assim" e tinhas neve em tua casa!!    Imagino como deve estar a estrela..!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 20:31)

Lindas! a Serra está vestida de gala!   

Agora mais a sério, obrigado spiritmind por trazeres até nossas casas a Serra da Estrela!


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2006 às 20:41)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> por fim digo k as imagens nao retratam na realidade a quantidade de neve k a serra de estrela tem...certamente este nevão vai para os registros dos melhores k a serra teve...



Tem bastante neve, mas na Serra da Estrela isso e mais que isso é bem habitual.
Não te lembras dos nevões de 1996? Para não ir mais longe.


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 20:51)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Tem bastante neve, mas na Serra da Estrela isso e mais que isso é bem habitual.
> Não te lembras dos nevões de 1996? Para não ir mais longe.



atao nao me lembro isso e k eram nevoes na covilha fikava aos 2/3dias sem aulas, mas agora os tempos sao outros mas acredita k as fotos nao dizem o k realmente la esta e essa fotos foram tiradas a uma altura max de 1200m imagina na torre


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 20:52)

Dan não te esqueças que as grandes quantidades estão lá encima onde não se consegue subir por agora!


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 21:02)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Dan não te esqueças que as grandes quantidades estão lá encima onde não se consegue subir por agora!




pois ai esta   e inda bem k esta tudo cortado senao e k me ia rir....
pois as pessoas nao tem noçao do kuanto perigoso á a serra. fazem coisas de uma irresponsabilidade a toda a prova


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2006 às 21:09)

Eu apenas quis dizer que nevões como este ocorrem quase todos os invernos por lá e ainda bem que isso acontece


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 21:10)

Sim spiritmind, é verdade, eu já aí apanhei alguns sustos. Gosto de ir à Serra, mas mais durante a semana, para evitar as enchentes!  . 
Em apenas alguns minutos o que estava a ser um dia de sol, transforma-se num temporal e em minutos tudo fica gelado  . Para carros com apenas 2 rodas motrizes é o fim da picada. Logo o clima da Serra é muito traiçoeiro, depois a neve que aí caí tem características muito especiais. É por exemplo muito mais pesada que a que caí no resto da Europa.


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 21:18)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Sim spiritmind, é verdade, eu já aí apanhei alguns sustos. Gosto de ir à Serra, mas mais durante a semana, para evitar as enchentes!  .
> Em apenas alguns minutos o que estava a ser um dia de sol, transforma-se num temporal e em minutos tudo fica gelado  . Para carros com apenas 2 rodas motrizes é o fim da picada. Logo o clima da Serra é muito traiçoeiro, depois a neve que aí caí tem características muito especiais. É por exemplo muito mais pesada que a que caí no resto da Europa.



tens toda a razão eu costumo passar muito do meu tempo na serra e acredita k ja la apanhei grandes tempestades tipo, fazia sol, passados 30min ja tinha o carro a patinar.... ninguem pode controlar o clima


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2006 às 21:27)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Sim spiritmind, é verdade, eu já aí apanhei alguns sustos. Gosto de ir à Serra, mas mais durante a semana, para evitar as enchentes!  .
> Em apenas alguns minutos o que estava a ser um dia de sol, transforma-se num temporal e em minutos tudo fica gelado  . Para carros com apenas 2 rodas motrizes é o fim da picada. Logo o clima da Serra é muito traiçoeiro, depois a neve que aí caí tem características muito especiais. É por exemplo muito mais pesada que a que caí no resto da Europa.



Sim, das vezes que vi nevar por lá foi quase sempre uma neve com um grande teor em água e caía juntamente com graupel. Por ser assim muito densa é mais difícil a sua remoção. Mas também há situações em que caem aqueles flocos clássicos.


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 22:01)

Dia 19 às 8.30h a 850m




NEVÃO DAS 9:H,à mm altitude




Aspecto Geral p/ norte Vila Nova


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 22:04)

Bem agora  tenho algumas fotos do FDS




NEVÃO DAS 9:H,à mm altitude




Aspecto Geral p/ norte Vila Nova... O hosting de imagens está dar erro


----------



## Zoelae (20 Fev 2006 às 22:04)

Onde é que foi isso Seringador, tb foi na Serra da Estrela? É que este tópico é só da Serra da Estrela?????


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 22:07)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Dia 19 às 8.30h a 850m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



desculpa la seringador mas nao e na borda da estrada k se mede os centimetros de neve pois se fosse assim aki na serra kuando os limpa-neves fazem remoçao da neve po canto da estrada teriamos ai uns 2metros  a neve e medida num plano horizontal tipo em cima de um muro, ou entao em profundidade enterrando a fita metrica na propria neve 

em todo o caso as fotos estao espectaculares parabens


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 22:22)

bem com estava dizendo ...



Nevão das 9.h




Estrada Nacional nº15







O Único Limpa neves Alto espinho do IP4 que neste caso era o de bragança pq o de vila real estava  



depois  assitimos a cenas destas


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 22:25)

Mas o raio desse limpa-neves está sempre avariado??Mais vale deita-lo fora e comprar um novo


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 22:31)

Boas fotos!

Mas podias ter posto as imagens no tópico aberto pelo Tiagofsky sobre o IP4 no Marão hehe


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 22:46)

Spiritmind, não foi medida na borda da estrada?  
Fomos os primeiros a passar...


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 22:48)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Spiritmind, não foi medida na borda da estrada?
> Fomos os primeiros a passar...


 ok seringador ja nao esta ca kem falou ,como vi akele trilho de pneus na estrada pensava k era a borda de uma estrada


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 22:50)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Boas fotos!
> 
> Mas podias ter posto as imagens no tópico aberto pelo Tiagofsky sobre o IP4 no Marão hehe



Bem Não deviamos se calhar era abrir tópicos a pontapés,   mas sim concentrar tudo em um.. penso eu que facilitaria, não é abrir um por causa da neve em Melgaço, IP4, Estrela, etc, foi o primeiro que vi mais actual e pronto!   
Foi o entusiasmo!!
P.S.- foram as primeiras fotos deste fim se semana que após ene tentativas fustradas.


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 22:52)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> ok seringador ja nao esta ca kem falou ,como vi akele trilho de pneus na estrada pensava k era a borda de uma estrada


 tenho bom senso científico  
mas na boa temos de reparar nos pormenores


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Fev 2006 às 22:59)

Seringador achas que essa neve vai-se manter até qua  ndo?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Fev 2006 às 23:01)

E na serra do açor que fica perto da da estrela achas que vai acumular até ao FDS e a que cotas???


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 23:02)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Seringador achas que essa neve vai-se manter até qua  ndo?



amigo se as previsoes do snow forecast forem verdades para o fim de semana penso k esta neve ira fikar toda em "papa" derivada a intensidade da chuva k supostamente podera cair


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 23:43)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Seringador achas que essa neve vai-se manter até qua  ndo?



No FDS já não está cá por causa do evento extremo (ou próprio da altura, nós é que estamos mal abituados  ) NO FIM DO MÊS, 
já não acontecia a um par de anos


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2006 às 00:14)

Boas e brancas fotos Seringador, a que mais gosto é a da que tem as pegadas na neve!    Aposto que a contrastar com a calmia que transmitem tinhas um Windchill brutal!

_Edito apenas para dizer uma coisa de que me lembrei! Porque é que Seringador rima com Administrador?_


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Fev 2006 às 00:58)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Seringador achas que essa neve vai-se manter até qua  ndo?



Sexta feira ja la vou passar, e dps logo digo!SE PASSAR!  
Gd post seringador!  com bem mais qualidade que as fotos da minha maezinha!  (até foi querida...)


----------

